# PreparedStatement anzeigen



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

Hi,

ich baue mir ein PreparedStatement zusammen (Platzhalter via setBlaBlaBlub() ersetzen). Jetzt würde ich mir gerne dieses zusammengebaute Statement ausgeben lassen. Wie mache ich das?

Danke!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jul 2007)

Welche Datenbank setzt Du überhaupt ein?

Wenn möglich würde ich das Datenbank-Tracing einschalten und in die entsprechenden Logs schauen.


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

Ich greife auf unser WaWiSys die AS/400 zu. Mit der AS/400 selbst kenn ich mich nicht gut genug aus/hab die Berechtigungen nicht um da was zu ändern.

Ich kämpfe mich gerade durch alle möglichen Attribute im Debugger ... das muss doch irgendwo hinterlegt werden ...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jul 2007)

Ist es dann also eine DB2 @ AS/400?

Habt Ihr keinen DBA der etwas zum Thema Tracing sagen kann?


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

Joa, DB2.

Doch, ham wir schon. Aber die haben so schon genug zu tun. Die würden mir die Augen auskratzen, wenn ich wegen son "scheiß" zu denen rennen würde  .

Ich hab jetzt meinen Praktikanten dazu gebracht die "eins, zwei" setBlaBlaBlub Statements als sysouts noch ausgeben zu lassen. Er freut sich dass er ne Beschäftigung hab und ich muss mich net länger damit rumärgern  .

Aber für weitere Lösungsvorschläge (oder den Ausbau von bereits bestehenden) würde ich mich freuen. Ist ja nicht so, dass man das Prob nur einmal hat ...


----------



## DP (27. Jul 2007)

```
System.out.println(pstmt.toString());
```


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

nö, gibt mir die Arbeitsspeicher-Adresse zurück :cry: .


----------



## DP (27. Jul 2007)

welche jre-version?!


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

jre? puh, kA was da bei uns auf dem Server läuft. Ist aber mit 1.3 compiliert.


----------



## robertpic71 (28. Jul 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jre? puh, kA was da bei uns auf dem Server läuft. Ist aber mit 1.3 compiliert.



Wenn ein Javaprogramm auf dem PC lauft, ist die JRE auf der AS/400 (alias iSeries alias i5) unrelevant.

Sollte das Javaprogramm am Server/AS/400 laufen:
- Anmelden und in eine Befehlseingabe wechseln
- QSH eingeben  - wechselt in die Unixumgebung (diese Umgebung heißt auf der AS/400: PASE)
- java -version    --> zeigt die Defaultversion an


Zum Trace:
Erweiter deinen Connectionstring um: 



> trace=true



und schon hast du deinen Trace. 

Wenn du Zugang zur AS/400 hast (Befehleingabe, Berechtigung für WRKJOB und WRKOBJLCK) gibt es noch eine Reihe mehr Möglichkeiten. 

Wenn du am PC einen IBM Client Access inkl. Navigator und Passwort hast, kannst du auch den DB-Monitor verwenden, bzw. die Detailstufe auch im Connectionstring steuern.




			
				P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habt Ihr keinen DBA der etwas zum Thema Tracing sagen kann?


Ein reiner Datenbankadminstrator für DB2 (auf der AS/400) ist praktisch ein Arbeitloser. Da läuft nix über oder ähnliches. Solange die Maschine ok ist - gilt das auch für die DB2.

/Robert


----------



## The_S (28. Jul 2007)

Wow, wenn das mal keine hilfreiche Antwort ist  . Werde das am Montag gleich ausprobieren! Danke!


----------

